# [SOLVED] nvidia/xorg crash after a ram upgrade

## bombo

Hi, 

I have a perfectly working x86_64 on my Asus laptop, F3SV-B1, with 2Gb ram, nvidia drivers. I just added 1Gb module, have a total now of 3Gb, BIOS detects all 3Gb and free -k shows me 3Gb as well. When I tried startx right when the nvidia logo shows up my system reboots now! Obviously my hated windows partition works fine with the new memory. 

I am at work, and just did this over lunch at home in 5 minutes, so I wanted to ask everyone if there is any setting to change or reasons to rebuild the drivers.. or even the kernel! I thought a memory upgrade as simple as that would require no changes. 

The only thing I tried in that short time was to test the new memory module alone, it worked. I can post details when I get home.

Thanks for your feedback.Last edited by bombo on Fri Feb 13, 2009 10:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Abraxas

 *bombo wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> I have a perfectly working x86_64 on my Asus laptop, F3SV-B1, with 2Gb ram, nvidia drivers. I just added 1Gb module, have a total now of 3Gb, BIOS detects all 3Gb and free -k shows me 3Gb as well. When I tried startx right when the nvidia logo shows up my system reboots now! Obviously my hated windows partition works fine with the new memory. 
> 
> I am at work, and just did this over lunch at home in 5 minutes, so I wanted to ask everyone if there is any setting to change or reasons to rebuild the drivers.. or even the kernel! I thought a memory upgrade as simple as that would require no changes. 
> ...

 

What is in your Xorg log?

----------

## bombo

Thanks for your reply.

After updating the nvidia drivers I was able to get some info out of the logs, before that the system would just reboot when starting up xorg. The main messages were the following:

NVRM: This PCI I/O region assigned to your NVIDIA device is invalid:

NVRM: BAR1 is 256M @ 0x00000000 (PCI:0001:00.0)

NVRM: This is a 64-bit BAR mapped above 4GB by the system BIOS or

NVRM: Linux kernel. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver and other

NVRM: system software do not currently support this configuration

NVRM: reliably.

nvidia: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -1

NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine failed for 1 device(s).

NVRM: None of the NVIDIA graphics adapters were initialized!

I was able to find the same case and experience of this at http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=96613

It seems the same issue has been experienced by other systems/laptops. Even though a kernel hack is outlined in the link above, in my case a BIOS update was able to solve the wrong mapping. 

System running like a charm.

How do I move this thread to "solve"?

----------

## Abraxas

Just edit your first message and add [SOLVED] to the subject line.

----------

